# mixing valve and recirc. line



## maurice (Oct 9, 2008)

Great forum!
My first question also.
I am the maintenance director of a nursing home/ assisted living facility.

My problem is this: It concerns the mixing valve and recirculation line for the domestic hot water. The mixing valve is set for 115 degrees F. If the water is running nearby and water is flowing through the mixing valve the temp gauge reads 115 but if there is no water running the temp gauge starts to climb until it hits around 130. I cant have that slug of hot water going through the pipes to an elderly resident and getting burned. I replaced the mixg. valve and the recirc. pump but still get the same problem. I need to get this fixed ASAP. If you need more info to help solve the problem let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

maurice said:


> Great forum!
> My first question also.
> I am the maintenance director of a nursing home/ assisted living facility.
> 
> My problem is this: It concerns the mixing valve and recirculation line for the domestic hot water. The mixing valve is set for 115 degrees F. If the water is running nearby and water is flowing through the mixing valve the temp gauge reads 115 but if there is no water running the temp gauge starts to climb until it hits around 130. I cant have that slug of hot water going through the pipes to an elderly resident and getting burned. I replaced the mixg. valve and the recirc. pump but still get the same problem. I need to get this fixed ASAP. If you need more info to help solve the problem let me know. Thanks.





Get a good PLUMBER NOW!


Then report yourself to your supervisor for putting their entire company at legal risk.


Oh, and this site is for plumbers only.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The op has been banned, so I re opened this thread so we can discuss this problem and maybe gain some knowledge from it.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow I have a problem and don't want to pay a plumber so I will replace everything that is not broke then go to a plumbers only forum to ask questions.
What a clown !


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

And place our elderly citizens at great risk of bodily harm.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Imagine That!
Shoulda pulled the name of the place from him before shutting him down...
They probably had a staff plumber before they laid him off to save a few bucks...

We just had the state take over a nursing home corp. here...
Freaking crooks!:furious:


----------

